# Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Januar 2018)

Moin moin,

wollte das Boot am vergangenen Wochenende mal aus der Halle holen, mehr als das Sonnenlicht hat es dann aber leider auch nicht gesehen...

Problem: Beim Starten dreht der Anlasser meiner Meinung nach "falschrum". Es handelt sich dabei um einen Mercury 60 PS 2-Takt 3-Zylinder BJ. 1987.

Von oben drauf geschaut dreht der Anlasser beim Drehen des Schlüssels gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Das Zahnrädchen, welches sich nach oben schieben soll, um den Kraftkopf anzudrehen, dreht auch ganz munter, das war es aber auch. Wenn ich es mit dem Finger drehe, passiert da auch nicht viel mehr, drehe ich es per Hand aber andersrum, im Uhrzeigersinn also, dann schiebt es sich auch sofort nach oben. Auch die Abnutzungen am Zahnrad selbst lassen darauf schließen, dass das die richtige Drehrichtung ist.

Seitdem ich das letzte Mal auf dem Wasser war, wurde an Boot und Motor rein gar nichts gemacht... ich bin gerade ein wenig ratlos #c Gibt es hier ein Elektronikgenie mit einer Idee?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Mittelhesse (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Die absolut einzigste Möglichkeit ist, das beim anschließen der Batt. Plus und Minus vertauscht wurde! 
Sollte es anders sein, wirst du wohl den Nobellpreis bekommen.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

von beiden Lösungsvorschlägen bin ich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

gleichstromgenerator mal gucken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

hau voll mit wc 40 und alle sicherungen gucken auch vom radio!!!


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Moin .

Batterie abklemmen 2.Batterie leihen anschliessen probieren.

Natürlich auf richtige Polung achten.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Anlasser so lassen, das Boot andersrum anbauen.

Was wurde am Boot / Anlasser gemacht?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Moin, 

Also wie gesagt, seit dem ich das letzte Mal auf dem Wasser war, wurde rein gar nichts gemacht, nicht mal die Batterie geladen. Habe die jetzt mal falschrum angeschlossen, dann dreht der Anlasser zwar richtig. Aber das Antriebsrad zieht trotzdem nicht hoch.
Habe mal Fotos gemacht.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Damit das Zahnrad des Anlassers in das Zahnrad für den Motorantrieb einklinkt, wird das Zahnrad mittels eines Elektromagnet angehoben.

 Dieses Maget sitzt entweder fest (Oxidation) oder ist defekt. Mal mit einem kleinen Hammer und Schraubendreher auf den Anlasser klopfen, damit der Magetschalter sich wieder löst. Wenn Erfolglos ausbauen und reinigen (Wenn möglich, keine Ahnung ob man den öffnen kann) ansonsten Anlasser austauschen.

 PS. Glaube nicht, dass der Anlasser bei richtig gepolter Batterie falschrum dreht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also wie gesagt, seit dem ich das letzte Mal auf dem Wasser war, wurde rein gar nichts gemacht, nicht mal die Batterie geladen. Habe die jetzt mal falschrum angeschlossen, dann dreht der Anlasser zwar richtig. Aber das Antriebsrad zieht trotzdem nicht hoch.
> Habe mal Fotos gemacht.



Ruf mal Cyrus Kegel 04508/777 77 10 an, ich vermute der Magnetschalter ist defekt oder die Mechanik verharzt.

Mit etwas Glück bekommst du bei Ihm einen Repsatz.

Edit der U-see fischer war wohl schneller, dem stimme ich zu


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Hast du es mit einer vollen Battertie oder überbrücken schon mal probiert?
Evtl. reicht nur der Saft nicht.

Niemals die Batterie andersrum anschießen. Nur prüfen, ob geladen und richtig angeschlossen.  *Wenn beides o.k., kann es an dem nicht liegen.*  (Kurzer > Spritleckage > juchu Silvester). 

Mach mal das mit dem Magnetschalter hauen (Falls es geht, - kann wieder vorkommen. Nicht das du uns als Treibgut endest) umgehend rep. / tauschen.

Wenn das nicht funzt: 
- Batterie abklemmen
- Prüf die Kontakte der Kabelanschlüsse,  (Nachquetschen des Kabelschuhs, 
   Lockern und wieder anziehen der Kabelschrauben, mit Schleifpapier / Feile Oxidschicht entfernen. Evtl. auch Batterieanschlüsse und Klemmungen)  
- Batterie wieder anklemmen. 

- Wenn du dich mit einem Multimeter auskennst Ströme prüfen. (Kabelbruch / Wackler / Wenige Fasern intackt)
- Wenn nicht, Finger weg, Kurzschlussgefahr.

Ansonsten in eine Fachwerkstatt, bevor mehr kaputt geht als lieb ist.



L.G.
NM


----------



## Meefo 46 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Moin .

Das hört sich nach einem festsitzenden Magnetschalter an 

sobald du den Schlüssel drehst müsste es vernehmlich klacken 

am Anlasser tut sich da nichts Anlasser ausbauen und schauen

oder schauen lassen.


----------



## Küstenjonny (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

#h Moin..Moin
genau....richtig geschrieben#h
Der Starter ist defekt, ich war Mechaniker bei Mercury,
haben die sehr oft gehabt,weil Made in Mexiko,bei Erstausrüstung.Neuer Starter gut ist:m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Mercury Anlasser dreht falschrum?*

Moin,

und hier kommt die Auflösung: Habe den Außenborder mal mit dem Auto überbrückt und siehe da: Er läuft!

Also gibts jetzt eine neue Batterie...

Danke allen helfenden! Thema kann zu#6


----------

